# here is a new one...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

I got some stabilized blocks from the100road on here and here is one set of handles made from 1/3 of one of the blocks. I have enough to make another set. The filet knife is 11" long 6" blade. Just thought I'd share it. Gonna make at least a dozen of these with sheaths for a Fall Festival in Piedmont Missouri this October.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 28, 2018)

That's GEORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 28, 2018)

Organically beautiful! Well executed color scheme from the sheathe to the handle “Pappy”!


----------



## The100road (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice! Thank you for the follow up. Love that spalt in the orange.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2018)

All around thumbs up! Love the wood, especially! Chuck


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2018)

Wild looking! Looks great, I love it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice job Pappy!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Beautiful work there in several respects. That is really sweet!!


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice knife Jack. You did Stan proud.


----------

